# cannot load nvidia.ko with kernel 2.6.6-rc1

## julioromano

Upgraded to 2.6.6-rc1 with emerge, then did an "emerge nvidia-kernel" to recompile the module, no errors.

On boot the nvidia module isn't loaded and modprobing it causes a "invalid module format" message to be shown.

With 2.6.5 all is fine.

Any ideas?

Bye

Marco

----------

## solka

Same problem here, I tried doing "emerge nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx" but didn't work.

----------

## glsec

This is because 2.6.6_rc1 uses the 4k stacks (was in mm-sources during 2.6.5) all you can do is wait for nvidia to release the new kernel driver (they should because fredora is switching over) unless you want to try to pull the 4k stacks change out of the kernel  :Smile: 

----------

## solka

Thx glsec for your explanation  :Smile: 

----------

## dtor

Havent actullly rebooted yet but 4K stack option is configurable so just turn it off and everything should be fine.

----------

## MikeP

i havent enabled 4k stacks, yet it doesn't work :/

(im not using 2.6.6rc1 but a few hours older cifs bk tree)

can anyone confirm that nvidia does work with 2.6.6rc1?

----------

## Warp4

only what you need is to download this patch.

move-__this_module-to-modpost.patch

http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/akpm/patches/2.6/2.6.5/2.6.5-mm4/broken-out/

patch -R -p1 < move-__this_module-to-modpost.patch

works here with nvidia   :Laughing: 

cu

Warpy

----------

## solka

Excuse me Warp4, but in which directory do I have to put this patch?

I tried putting it in /usr/src/linux/scripts and patching as you wrote, but it said

```

pitagora scripts # patch -R -p1 < move-__this_module-to-modpost.patch 

can't find file to patch at input line 18

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

<cut>

File to patch: 

```

What is the file to patch?

Thanks

----------

## nepenthe

Try reversing the patch from /usr/src/linux

----------

## solka

Thanks, it worked, now I'm going to compile the kernel...

----------

## crackotter

The patch will make it into the kerenl build. 2.6.6-rc2 anyone?

-Otter

----------

## Sanderfox

The patch worked !!   :Very Happy: 

Thanks Warp4 !!!

Sanderfox

----------

## julioromano

Thanks guys, I wouldn't have expected such a nice amount of answers in such a short time.  :Very Happy: 

Btw... I upgraded to 2.6.6-rc1 on another pc with an ATI videocard, did "emerge ati-drivers" and it worked right out of the box, the ati driver is fully loaded and functional.

Why ati yes whereas nvidia no (without patching it of course)?

Bye folks!

----------

## cyfred

Bug reported to hassle us at https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=48030

Hopefully will go into portage.

----------

## agent_jdh

 *crackotter wrote:*   

> The patch will make it into the kerenl build. 2.6.6-rc2 anyone?
> 
> -Otter

 

I doubt it.  That patch is not included in newer mm patchsets either (e.g. 2.6.5-mm6).  From looking at the kernel mailing list, it appears the kernel guys expect nVidia to fix it at their end.

So I would keep a hold of that little patch for now.

----------

## IamtheOne

Um, this patch has already gone into the kernel, that is the problem.

It breaks the nvidia kernel, so in order to make it work, you use the "-R"  switch on patch to remove it from the kernel.

So, the best thing is to reverse the patch while we wait for someone to fix it...

----------

## agent_jdh

 *IamtheOne wrote:*   

> Um, this patch has already gone into the kernel, that is the problem.
> 
> It breaks the nvidia kernel, so in order to make it work, you use the "-R"  switch on patch to remove it from the kernel.
> 
> So, the best thing is to reverse the patch while we wait for someone to fix it...

 

Sorry, didn't see the -R there, I'd not actually tried this myself (yet).

----------

## steel300

You don't actually have to recompile the kernel after reversing this patch. If you've already compiled and booted the kernel, then just reemerging nvidia-kernel will work once this patch is reversed.

----------

## golloza

Yes  :Smile: 

Works fine here.

----------

## BonezTheGoon

Didn't want to work for me.

I downloaded the patch into /usr/src/linux

I changed into that directory

I ran patch -R -p1 < move-__this_module-to-modpost.patch (a couple results were reported I know I saw "success" in there somewhere.)

Then I tried just building the nvidia-kernel like steel300 said would work, and it didn't

Next I rebuilt the kernel, and mounted boot and copied the new kernel to the boot partition

Then I rebooted, still would not work

Next I recompiled the nvidia-kernel again with the new kernel

Still doesn't work.

Can someone point out where I messed this whole thing up?!?!

Regards,

BonezTheGoon

----------

## Evil Dark Archon

dmesg output?

----------

## BonezTheGoon

```

# dmesg

 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs *3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 3

ACPI: No IRQ known for interrupt pin A of device 0000:00:11.1 - using IRQ 255

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: if you experience problems, try using option 'pci=noacpi' or even 'acpi=off'

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xd0000000, mapped to 0xe0807000, size 16384k

vesafb: mode is 1280x1024x16, linelength=2560, pages=1

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:dd80

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: directcolor: size=0:5:6:5, shift=0:11:5:0

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

Machine check exception polling timer started.

ikconfig 0.7 with /proc/config*

devfs: 2004-01-31 Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

udf: registering filesystem

Initializing Cryptographic API

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 160x64

lp: driver loaded but no devices found

Non-volatile memory driver v1.2

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected VIA KT400/KT400A/KT600 chipset

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 439M

agpgart: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0xe0000000

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

ns83820.c: National Semiconductor DP83820 10/100/1000 driver.

eth0: ns83820.c: 0x22c: 0022100b, subsystem: 100b:0022

eth0: ns83820 v0.20: DP83820 v1.3: 00:40:f4:67:bb:fb io=0xdfffe000 irq=3 f=sg

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

VP_IDE: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:11.1

ACPI: No IRQ known for interrupt pin A of device 0000:00:11.1 - using IRQ 255

VP_IDE: chipset revision 6

VP_IDE: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

VP_IDE: VIA vt8235 (rev 00) IDE UDMA133 controller on pci0000:00:11.1

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xfc00-0xfc07, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xfc08-0xfc0f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

hda: SAMSUNG CDRW/DVD SM-332B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

Using anticipatory io scheduler

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

hdc: QUANTUM FIREBALLP AS60.0, ATA DISK drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hdc: max request size: 128KiB

hdc: 120437720 sectors (61664 MB) w/1902KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

 /dev/ide/host0/bus1/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3 p4

sym0: <1010-33> rev 0x1 at pci 0000:00:08.0 irq 5

sym0: using 64 bit DMA addressing

sym0: Symbios NVRAM, ID 7, Fast-80, LVD, parity checking

sym0: SCSI BUS has been reset.

scsi0 : sym-2.1.18j

  Vendor: QUANTUM   Model: ATLAS10K3_73_WLS  Rev: 020W

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 03

sym0:6:0: tagged command queuing enabled, command queue depth 16.

scsi(0:0:6:0): Beginning Domain Validation

sym0:6: wide asynchronous.

sym0:6: FAST-80 WIDE SCSI 160.0 MB/s DT (12.5 ns, offset 62)

scsi(0:0:6:0): Ending Domain Validation

sym1: <1010-33> rev 0x1 at pci 0000:00:08.1 irq 11

sym1: using 64 bit DMA addressing

sym1: Symbios NVRAM, ID 7, Fast-80, SE, parity checking

sym1: SCSI BUS has been reset.

sym1: SCSI BUS mode change from SE to SE.

sym1: SCSI BUS has been reset.

scsi1 : sym-2.1.18j

SCSI device sda: 143666192 512-byte hdwr sectors (73557 MB)

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

 /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target6/lun0: p1 p2 p3 p4

Attached scsi disk sda at scsi0, channel 0, id 6, lun 0

Attached scsi generic sg0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 6, lun 0,  type 0

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

ehci_hcd: block sizes: qh 128 qtd 96 itd 192 sitd 96

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: reset hcs_params 0x3206 dbg=0 cc=3 pcc=2 ordered !ppc por                                                                       

ts=6

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: reset hcc_params 6872 thresh 7 uframes 256/512/1024

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: capability 0001 at 68

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: irq 5, pci mem e184d700

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: reset command 080002 (park)=0 ithresh=8 period=1024 Reset                                                                       

 HALT

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: init command 010009 (park)=0 ithresh=1 period=256 RUN

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 1.00, driver 2003-Dec-29

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: root hub device address 1

usb usb1: new device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb1: default language 0x0409

usb usb1: Product: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0

usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.6-rc1 ehci_hcd

usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:10.3

usb usb1: hotplug

usb usb1: adding 1-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 1-0:1.0: hotplug

hub 1-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

hub 1-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

hub 1-0:1.0: standalone hub

hub 1-0:1.0: ganged power switching

hub 1-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

hub 1-0:1.0: Single TT

hub 1-0:1.0: TT requires at most 8 FS bit times

hub 1-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 20ms

hub 1-0:1.0: hub controller current requirement: 0mA

hub 1-0:1.0: local power source is good

hub 1-0:1.0: enabling power on all ports

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: irq 11, io base 0000d000

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: detected 2 ports

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: root hub device address 1

usb usb2: new device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb2: default language 0x0409

usb usb2: Product: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB

usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.6-rc1 uhci_hcd

usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:10.0

usb usb2: hotplug

usb usb2: adding 2-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 2-0:1.0: hotplug

hub 2-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

hub 2-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

hub 2-0:1.0: standalone hub

hub 2-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

hub 2-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

hub 2-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 2ms

hub 2-0:1.0: hub controller current requirement: 0mA

hub 2-0:1.0: local power source is good

hub 2-0:1.0: enabling power on all ports

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB (#2)

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: irq 10, io base 0000d400

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: detected 2 ports

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: root hub device address 1

usb usb3: new device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb3: default language 0x0409

usb usb3: Product: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB (#2)

usb usb3: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.6-rc1 uhci_hcd

usb usb3: SerialNumber: 0000:00:10.1

usb usb3: hotplug

usb usb3: adding 3-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 3-0:1.0: hotplug

hub 3-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

hub 3-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

hub 3-0:1.0: standalone hub

hub 3-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

hub 3-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

hub 3-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 2ms

hub 3-0:1.0: hub controller current requirement: 0mA

hub 3-0:1.0: local power source is good

hub 3-0:1.0: enabling power on all ports

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: GetStatus port 1 status 001403 POWER sig=k  CSC CONNECT

hub 1-0:1.0: port 1, status 501, change 1, 480 Mb/s

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB (#3)

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: irq 3, io base 0000d800

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: detected 2 ports

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: root hub device address 1

usb usb4: new device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb4: default language 0x0409

usb usb4: Product: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB (#3)

usb usb4: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.6-rc1 uhci_hcd

usb usb4: SerialNumber: 0000:00:10.2

usb usb4: hotplug

usb usb4: adding 4-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 4-0:1.0: hotplug

hub 4-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

hub 4-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

hub 4-0:1.0: standalone hub

hub 4-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

hub 4-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

hub 4-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 2ms

hub 4-0:1.0: hub controller current requirement: 0mA

hub 4-0:1.0: local power source is good

hub 4-0:1.0: enabling power on all ports

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

usbcore: registered new driver hiddev

usbcore: registered new driver hid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.4rc2 (Tue Mar 30 08:19:30 2                                                                       

004 UTC).

ALSA device list:

  #0: Sound Blaster Live! (rev.7) at 0xe400, irq 10

oprofile: using timer interrupt.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 1: delay 100ms stable 4 status 0x501

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: port 1 low speed --> companion

IP: routing cache hash table of 4096 buckets, 32Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 32768 bind 65536)

ip_conntrack version 2.1 (4095 buckets, 32760 max) - 296 bytes per conntrack

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: GetStatus port 1 status 003402 POWER OWNER sig=k  CSC

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: GetStatus port 5 status 001803 POWER sig=j  CSC CONNECT

hub 1-0:1.0: port 5, status 501, change 1, 480 Mb/s

ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost <sfrost@snowman.net>.  http://snowman.net/proje                                                                       

cts/ipt_recent/

arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 5: delay 100ms stable 4 status 0x501

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: port 5 high speed

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: GetStatus port 5 status 001005 POWER sig=se0  PE CONNECT

usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using address 2

usb 1-5: new device strings: Mfr=2, Product=3, SerialNumber=4

usb 1-5: default language 0x0409

usb 1-5: Product: ImageMate SD-MMC

usb 1-5: Manufacturer: SanDisk 

usb 1-5: SerialNumber: 0000037253

usb 1-5: hotplug

usb 1-5: adding 1-5:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 1-5:1.0: hotplug

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: port 1 portsc 008a

hub 4-0:1.0: port 1, status 100, change 3, 12 Mb/s

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: port 2 portsc 018a

hub 4-0:1.0: port 2, status 300, change 3, 1.5 Mb/s

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: port 1 portsc 008a

hub 3-0:1.0: port 1, status 100, change 3, 12 Mb/s

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: port 2 portsc 008a

hub 3-0:1.0: port 2, status 100, change 3, 12 Mb/s

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: GetStatus port 1 status 003402 POWER OWNER sig=k  CSC

hub 1-0:1.0: port 1, status 0, change 1, 12 Mb/s

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: port 1 portsc 01ab

hub 2-0:1.0: port 1, status 301, change 3, 1.5 Mb/s

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: port 1 portsc 01a9

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: port 1 portsc 01a9

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: port 1 portsc 01a9

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: port 1 portsc 01a9

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: port 1 portsc 01a9

hub 2-0:1.0: debounce: port 1: delay 100ms stable 4 status 0x301

usb 2-1: new low speed USB device using address 2

usb 2-1: skipped 1 class/vendor specific interface descriptors

usb 2-1: new device strings: Mfr=4, Product=32, SerialNumber=0

usb 2-1: default language 0x0409

usb 2-1: Product: iFeel MouseMan

usb 2-1: Manufacturer: Logitech Inc.

usb 2-1: hotplug

usb 2-1: adding 2-1:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 2-1:1.0: hotplug

hid 2-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface

hid 2-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

reiserfs: using ordered data mode

Reiserfs journal params: device sda3, size 8192, journal first block 18, max tra                                                                       

ns len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

reiserfs: checking transaction log (sda3) for (sda3)

Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 160k freed

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: suspend_hc

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: suspend_hc

Adding 257032k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1

hda: ATAPI 40X DVD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: ctrl urb status -2 received

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: timeout initializing reports

input: USB HID v1.00 Mouse [Logitech Inc. iFeel MouseMan] on usb-0000:00:10.0-1

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: port 2 portsc 008a

hub 2-0:1.0: port 2, status 100, change 3, 12 Mb/s

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: port 1 portsc 0088

hub 3-0:1.0: port 1 enable change, status 100

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: port 2 portsc 0088

hub 3-0:1.0: port 2 enable change, status 100

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: port 2 portsc 0088

hub 2-0:1.0: port 2 enable change, status 100

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: port 1 portsc 0088

hub 4-0:1.0: port 1 enable change, status 100

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: port 2 portsc 0188

hub 4-0:1.0: port 2 enable change, status 300

usb-storage 1-5:1.0: usb_probe_interface

usb-storage 1-5:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

scsi2 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

  Vendor: Generic   Model: STORAGE DEVICE    Rev: 0119

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 02

SCSI device sdb: 125440 512-byte hdwr sectors (64 MB)

sdb: assuming Write Enabled

sdb: assuming drive cache: write through

 /dev/scsi/host2/bus0/target0/lun0: p1

Attached scsi removable disk sdb at scsi2, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Attached scsi generic sg1 at scsi2, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

USB Mass Storage device found at 2

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

reiserfs: using ordered data mode

Reiserfs journal params: device hdc1, size 8192, journal first block 18, max tra                                                                       

ns len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

reiserfs: checking transaction log (hdc1) for (hdc1)

Using r5 hash to sort names

eth0: link now 1000 mbps, full duplex and up.

svc: unknown version (3)

vmmon: module license 'unspecified' taints kernel.

/dev/vmmon: Module vmmon: registered with major=10 minor=165

/dev/vmmon: Module vmmon: initialized

vmnet: module license 'unspecified' taints kernel.

/dev/vmnet: open called by PID 3506 (vmnet-bridge)

/dev/vmnet: hub 0 does not exist, allocating memory.

/dev/vmnet: port on hub 0 successfully opened

bridge-eth0: enabling the bridge

bridge-eth0: up

bridge-eth0: already up

bridge-eth0: attached

No module found in object

No module found in object

No module found in object

mtrr: 0xd0000000,0x8000000 overlaps existing 0xd0000000,0x1000000

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.

```

----------

## BonezTheGoon

The mtrr error is interesting.  I'll have to look into what that is trying to tell me.

Regards,

BonezTheGoon

----------

## BonezTheGoon

I'm guessing that the mtrr error may have something to do with my grub line where I have mtrr enabled for bootsplash type stuff.  I've removed it and haven't been able to bring the box down yet to see if the dmesg output has changed with respect to the mtrr error.  I'll keep you posted.

Regards,

BonezTheGoon

----------

## BonezTheGoon

I decided to do some preliminary homework on this issue for a real fix from nvidia.  I did find out there appears to be a newer version of the driver that fixes this issue.  Check out my report for this bug for more info . . . https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=48030#c2

Regards,

BonezTheGoon

----------

## Slurp53

Didn't work for me either.  I didn't rebuild the kernel, but short of that it didn't work for me either.  Probably just back up a kernel version.  I guess I don't have to be on the bleeding edge.  I just want to play trackballs.

 :Sad:   :Sad: 

----------

## ndhanks

I used the command 

 *Quote:*   

> sh /usr/portage/distfiles/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-5336-pkg1.run

 

This runs nVidia's install program and will download the needed files.

Got this from a post in the German forum, even though I can't read German  :Rolling Eyes: .

Ned

----------

## nahpets

You guys may want to check out this thread:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=161458

----------

## BonezTheGoon

Ok well I removed the mtrr from my boot line and I still get the same mtrr error, though I don't think it is related at all.  I was able to get the issue resolved with the 1.0-5341 drivers from nVidia (courtesy of the pny web page.)  The new installation of the drivers just works.

Regards,

BonezTheGoon

----------

